# Floyd's DNA results are here!



## blessedaviary (Aug 12, 2007)

I didn't want to post that I was DNA sexing Floyd last week to keep you all waiting so I thought it would be better just to post all at once 

So.......




The results are........
























Floyd is female! 

So now I have a boy and a girl. Her new name is Sidney. I promised Nathan (Kirby) that if her DNA did come back female that I would get a nestbox and breed. I'm researching breeding as of now, and I think I will parentfeed as I probably wont have time to handfeed. I will handle them a lot though.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You might be the first Talk Cockatiels parent!!  I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## blessedaviary (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks! They would be beautiful babies. I have a feeling Rigby is pied as well... he's got a yellow dot on his wing and a yellow necklace around his neck. And some of his tailfeathers have a yellow side and a white side.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hopefully he is!  Then youd get pieds!  Im so excited you have a male and female. I wish i had that...  lol

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

It would be cute to see babies here. They are so cute and just awwww


----------



## blessedaviary (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm in the process of getting a nest box. Possibly tomorrow I will go to a petstore and pick out a nest box. I'm so excited  I really want to see their babies.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Be sure to start a Rigby and Sidney breeding journal.


----------



## blessedaviary (Aug 12, 2007)

I sure will.  They are still in the bonding stage, but they will eat side by side and will sit on the same perch together sometimes. I think I'm going to buy a spiral notebook for them and write down in that and copy what I write and start a thread here.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck with the breeding they are both beautiful cockatiels can't wait to see what the babies look like, I am sure they will be cuties


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Good luck. Did you get the nextbox? if not make one. All you need is square/ rectangle shaped wooden box with a concave in the bottem. The bigger the better aswell so the babies will have lots of room to grow.


----------

